# Is your dog(s) prematurely grey?



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Just curious if there are many folks out there with a dog that is prematurely grey, and if so, at what age did you notice the grey appear? Lucy started getting grey around 2 years old.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The Australian Shepherd showlines pritty much no longer carry the gene for premature greying. It is beleived to be a dominant trait that is easily bred out. And since dogs with richer color tend to win more, they are the ones who pass on their genes more. so I would say 85% of aussies do not have this gene.


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

Rufus is a 2 year lab/wolfhound? mix. He has a few gray hairs on his muzzle, under his eyes and a few on his back near the base of his tail. I actually think he is less gray since I brought him home from the shelter... hmm


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle is 9 and only has a few grey hairs on her chin. Shadow's 10 and has been grey & white since he was about 1 1/2, he was black & white as a puppy. Not sure if it counts as premature greying though...it might had just been a color change from pup to adult?? not sure.


----------



## KayaSophAbel (Jul 18, 2009)

My GSD is 4. She started going grey under her chin about 6 months ago!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My past sheltie Nikki started greying at 2.

And here's Beau at 4:










versus 3:


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

My aunt who used to show dogs once told me that premature greying around the muzzle can be caused by plastic bowls. I don't know how true that is but I stick with stainless steel just to be safe


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Butch is 6 and started going gray about 2 yrs ago. Actually, his is white. It is really showing around his eyes. I think it makes him look distinguished


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona started going grey around 8 or 9 months old and it's still spreading.. her once pure black face mask is basically gone.

I fully expect the same for Aria, which is a bummer because she has a super cute white marking on her top lip that will disappear.

It's a family trait.


----------



## JediRach (Jul 8, 2009)

Cooper is old and therefore has gray hairs. Scout doesn't have any yet. She is only one.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I just started noticing them on Blaze, he just turned 6. His are humble and hard to see, since he already has whit4 on his face (always has) but now its spreading.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My dad's pittie mix is only 5 or 6 and her muzzle is almost completely grey!








Peanut is only 3 and he's turning grey he's a chihuahua!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Our pit bull Harley is almost eight and has had a gray muzzle since about five.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Penny is 6, and has a white chin....but I think she always had a white chin. I'll have to look at pictures of her when she was younger. The boys don't have any gray.

If you looked closely, you could see that Willow had a white muzzle starting when she was about 8, but it was hard to see because she was a very light yellow Lab. It's easier to see in dark dogs.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnnie at 1 just a month ago and today I've notice some straws of white hairs coming out, not sure why?

Aside note S&P, and light silver Miniature Schnauzers NEVER turn grey they still look like when they were 5-years old. Unless they're solid black or B&S


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jade is 1 year 5 months and she already has the front of her muzzle full of grey/white hairs. To people that see her here at the house... she already looks old because of it.

Why does it happen? Danes age quicker... and well she's black... so you notice it way more than with Callahan. By the way she's going... I wouldnt be surprised if she's fully white on her face by the end of next year.
Nessa


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

My brussels griff started graying at about 3 years old. He has alot of gray on him now!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It's hard for me to say. Marge doesn't have the typical white hairs starting around the nose/eyes, but she DOES have a few spread throughout her body that I haven't noticed before. One of her brothers is prematurely gray, though.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

workingdog said:


> Our pit bull Harley is almost eight and has had a gray muzzle since about five.


Harley is adorable. What bloodlines is he if you don't mind asking.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Do white dogs turn gray?

Always wondered that.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

KBLover said:


> Do white dogs turn gray?
> 
> Always wondered that.


Yes they do, if you have a dog that is mostly white with some marking on their face you'll notice in some that they will end up with more "white" as they age. If you compare a new pic of them older to a younger photo of them you can sometimes see a big different. So I think they can.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

How about an all white dog?

Wally's got no marking on him at all (well he does under all that white hair).


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Eevee started showing grey around her muzzle quite recently - when she hit 9. She's always had a white chin, ever since I got her at 8 months old, but now I notice grey flecks around her mouth.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Peanut's eyebrows went gray when I brought Abba home. The vet says she's 2-3.


----------

